# Misophonia - any suffers here ?



## Threevok (20 Nov 2018)

For a long time, I have struggled with noises that make me angry - to the point where I just want to punch someone, causing me get up and leave.

Some of you may have heard me mention in other forums "the woman who eats crisps on the outside of her head" for example, but it goes much further than this.

The office is full of pen clickers and knuckle crackers. The close proximity of people eating drives me nuts - to the point where I don't eat at work at all as I feel physically sick.

I avoid meal times with other members of my family too, especially the kids eating cereal in the mornings

and you can't mention this to anyone else because they think you are just a miserable B...

I thought this was just me being stupid, but today I saw this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-46193709

I know self-diagnosis is a dangerous thing, but after reading Margot's plight, I can relate with everything mentioned in the article.

Does anyone else here suffer from this, or know someone who does ?


----------



## MichaelO (20 Nov 2018)

I've known that I have this for a while now (I think off the back of a similar article a few years back). Once I read that it was "a thing", it explained a lot. Eating noises, in particular, drive me insane. The number of arguments I've had with the missus when she eats twiglets... I've also avoided eating with others over the years - but being in an office environment is probably the worst place I could be spending my days. Coughing, sniffing, clicking...it all drives me up the wall!


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

I feel the same about Kanye West.


----------



## Jody (20 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Does anyone else here suffer from this, or know someone who does ?



I've thought about this before as something that winds me up. I don't think I have a condition as such but the feelings are irrational. I'll not go into it all but what got me thinking was the sound of someone drinking water. They didn't slurp, or breath funny but when swallowing they made a noise. To say it wound me up is a massive understatement and I have no idea why. 

Since then I have been aware when other random everyday noises are winding me up. As you say, certain pens clicking, people tapping on their desks, noise when people eat etc. Who knows what the answer is. I suppose its a bit like tinnitus. You know its there so just have to get on with things and not focus on it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I feel the same about Kanye West.


Stop giving her crunchy snacks then!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Nov 2018)

I can't stand the sound of whispering. Not person to person whispering but any on tv or radio programmes, or on songs. I can't explain why there's a difference but I have to switch it off or mute it if I hear it, otherwise I get really stressed by it. It's weird.


----------



## Milzy (20 Nov 2018)

This is a great thread, I get this with many children & certain people on the factory floor making silly noises. It sounds like been in an old Victorian lunatic asylum.


----------



## gbb (20 Nov 2018)

I suspect a lot of people get wound up by different noises. My wife for instance says the sound of a didgeridoo almost sends her nuts, her heart rate goes up and she finds it intensely annoying.
Noisy eater for me...cant stand it, makes my head jangle when I hear people do it.


----------



## User6179 (20 Nov 2018)

My list of noises that drive me bonkers are too long to mention but are mostly clicking type noises
The worst of them is absolute Bast$%ds who like to hold an empty can and squash it a little then let it pop back into shape  
I once went out the back of a girlfriends house in search of some wind chimes in a neighbours garden, retrieved and binned.


----------



## Globalti (21 Nov 2018)

No, for me it's antisocial noises like idiot taxi drivers who pip their horns, loud car exhausts and loud crap music, partying neighbours, barking dogs and leaf blowers and strimmers.


----------



## gbb (23 Nov 2018)

Oh and Vanessa Feltz
Jesus, the sound of sickly sweet droning on and on...and on and on....and....
I sometimes swear at the radio and nearly punch the off button. 
Does that count ?


----------



## Ilovehills (25 Nov 2018)

I have a few:

The guy next to me at work who can`t stop typing all day, and I mean really vicious typing that can be heard for miles around, we aren`t in an admin/office job, we are on the tools, so why does he feel the need?? I have to keep walking away because it drives me nuts.

Banging car doors - my neighbours love them. I get woken up every day by this, not just once, but repeatedly, what are they doing?? They are all as bad as each other

Thumping music from cars

Car engines running for no reason

There`s a theme here.............................................

Noisy eaters - totally unnecessary and disgusting

Plastic rustlers. There`s always one, whenever I go shopping, there is somebody close by who has to rustle through noisy packets - once I tune into it I`m fuming!!

There are others, but these are my main ones


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2018)

I find the noises from the overhead fans for the projectors in classrooms really unpleasant and distracting. (I work in a school)
At least we don't have squeaky chalk anymore.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

Yes, I am a very peaceable person usually, but other people's excessive eating, and drinking noises, how have I not murdered anyone yet ???

And I relate to the bottle / can snapping one - will you stop doing that please.

Cellophane, or plastic wrappers..Especially on the radio - for some reason.

All totally irrational I know, but still unbearable.

Thankfully I work outside in the countryside - Maybe just as well for everyone - people who don't get this think we're being awkward.

But it's a real thing


----------



## Salar (26 Nov 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ehUl8Cghw


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Maybe this explains something ... When I was a kid my dad would get uncharacteristically angry if any of us kids slurped a mikshake with a straw. It was a very specific thing, and we soon learnt that it was a serious matter, not something for joking around. If you wanted to suck up the last bits of your milkshake, you had to into another room.



Yup - I'm the same - i'm curious to know whether this is learnt, or associative behaviour.??

So if our parents, or someone we grew up around, got tense around these noises - did we subconsciously take on the same aversion ? 

How are you with slurping, btw?

Arrgh - even writing the word puts me _slightly _on edge


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2018)

Noisy eating for me. I'm currently sharing an office with a loud crisp cruncher and a squelcher. The cruncher is a mate so I tell him, he does it louder sometimes!
I look forward to the day my office is rebuilt.

Fish & chips in paper- when the paper squeaks as it gets damp almost makes me sick.

On the flip side, crunching gravel under car tyres and a single sheet of dictionary paper flicked with a finger are sublime.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Nov 2018)

MichaelO said:


> The number of arguments I've had with the missus when she eats twiglets...


In the running for quote of the year.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (26 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On the flip side, crunching gravel under car tyres [is] sublime.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpPL_aY190


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Nov 2018)

The only sound that winds me up is the squeal of my own tinnitus. After 4 years I've got to the point where I can listen to the radio for a while without my brain deciding the whistle is more important.
Almost forgot - telephones: "Answer me!!", "Answer me!!". fark off!!


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

MichaelO said:


> The number of arguments I've had with the missus when she eats twiglets...





swee'pea99 said:


> In the running for quote of the year.



But if Micheal stopped arguing with his dear lady wife, _whilst_ she is eating, then she wouldn't be forced to speak with her mouth open, in order to defend herself.

U_nless_ she is _already_ eating with her mouth open - in which case that would - in my book - be _clear _and immediate grounds for divorce -
i'm _not_ married btw 

I guess we're the ones with the problem, and its our job to absent ourselves - _before_ someone dies ...

I like the sound of a packet of twiglets being opened - so long as im the one who gets to eat them


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2018)

Radio Scotland seem to think we all want to hear some hysterical screaming “ sports” commentator at breakfast at 0725 and sometimes earlier for repeats. The off switch is applied immediately and the radio then remains off.


----------



## Threevok (29 Nov 2018)

mudsticks said:


> I like the sound of a packet of twiglets being opened - so long as im the one who gets to eat them



It's got to the point now, where I cannot even stand the sound of myself eating and have to have some kind of background noise to drown it out.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's got to the point now, where I cannot even stand the sound of myself eating and have to have some kind of background noise to drown it out.



That is bad.. 
So no snacking on quiet country lanes for you then?


----------



## User6179 (29 Nov 2018)

This could be the most annoying noise ever.


View: https://youtu.be/V0EfycbDhiw


----------



## FishFright (29 Nov 2018)

Other people are just plain horrible aren't they , something should be done ! 
It started off so well too.


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2018)

Noisy eaters irritate me, as does anyone who makes unnecessary noise - just close the door, no need to send it flying into outer space.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Noisy eaters irritate me, as does anyone who makes unnecessary noise - just close the door, no need to send it flying into outer space.



Aggressively noisy crockery stacking... 

Are you putting those plates away? 
Or are you in fact, trying to kill them??


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2018)

FishFright said:


> Other people are just plain horrible aren't they , something should be done !
> It started off so well too.



Forgive them.. 

For they know not what they do.. 

Although I am currently sitting next to someone crunching pork scratchings !!!
Talk about dicing with death


----------



## Threevok (30 Nov 2018)

Someone here at the office has just hired a calypso band to retrieve the last cornflake from their bowl


----------



## mudsticks (30 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Someone here at the office has just hired a calypso band to retrieve the last cornflake from their bowl



This is why i could never work in an office - that whole open plan thing especially - just looks like torture - whoever thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2018)

mudsticks said:


> This is why i could never work in an office - that whole open plan thing especially - just looks like torture - whoever thought that would be a good idea?



Tell me about it, but the worst thing isn't so much things people do but that so many people seem to spout such utter twaddle when they're supposed to be working, especially a young 20 or 21 year old super cocky guy on my team who is self-appointed expert on all things - politics, religion, dog training, hi-fi, computers, sheep farming, road traffic laws, cars, motorcycles, the legal system, central heating systems, no matter what the subject, he thinks he knows everything and will argue with anyone stupid enough to argue with him. I've become good at just tuning him out as when he does touch on some subject I know a little about, it's obvious he hasn't a clue.

He knows so much about cars he's always going on about how great the V8 engine in his mate's Mazda RX-8 sounds (a Wankel V8, interesting concept!) and he is always criticising everyone else's driving and saying they shouldn't be on the road yet he failed his own driving test twice so far


----------



## Ilovehills (16 Feb 2019)

Just to bring this thread back to life, I`ve stopped shopping at Lidl (not that I did much anyway), because those plastic baskets being wheeled around the floor do my head in, that sound........................grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2019)

My upstairs neighbour laughs like he is machine-gunning a seal and talks loudly. His fridge buzzes at 70db, sound recorded in my bedroom. Louder in the kitchen which is directly underneath.
He has been rabbiting incessantly since 6am now. May I go and slap him.

I am considering swapping my bedroom furniture to the living room and sofa etc to the bedroom to get some peace. 
I don’t hear my other neighbours, just him.


----------



## Prometheus (17 Feb 2019)

You could have::::: which is very similar
Synesthesia 
is a perceptual phenomenon in which stimulation of one sensory or cognitive pathway 
leads to automatic, involuntary experiences in a second sensory or cognitive pathway. 
People who report a lifelong history of such experiences are known as synesthetes.
*what it really means is* 
your hearing system and say your skin or touch are cross linked.
giving you big amplification of some sounds, or vibrations.
If you have it's best not to fly because you will know when No 4
engine is about to blow. Making you a disruptive passenger.
For the rest of us don't want to know when God is knocking!


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2019)

Eddy said:


> This could be the most annoying noise ever.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/V0EfycbDhiw




Emulation these days means you can play it with out the tape loader noise, although, if it floats your boat, you can actually wait and listen to the horrible sounds.


----------



## User6179 (17 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Emulation these days means you can play it with out the tape loader noise, although, if it floats your boat, you can actually wait and listen to the horrible sounds.



I tried playing Jet Pac a few months ago on an emulator but I was hopeless, couldn't get pass level one


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2019)

Eddy said:


> I tried playing Jet Pac a few months ago on an emulator but I was hopeless, couldn't get pass level one



Oh heck, got it on my newly built Arcade Cabinet. Great game, but playing it on the Kempston Joystick was great at the time (and I was 35 years younger), but got a better arcade system now... bit too good, I'm not.


----------



## Vantage (18 Feb 2019)

I've just seen this thread and breathed a sigh of relief when I read it. I'm the same as @Threevok.
It's been driving me nuts for years and no doc to date has been able to find out what's wrong. They even sent me for a hearing test which I passed spectacularly.
I'll have to see the doc again and see if he agrees with my diagnosis.


----------



## antnee (18 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5450002, member: 9609"]Sports commentary snippets on the radio news - if someone has scored a hat trick why do they need to play a repeat of the commentator screaming and shouting as each goal goes in, or if some horse has won a race why do they need to let us hear all the screaming and shouting of the commentator?[/QUOTE]
Yes the simple answer I found for this compliant was to turn the radio off or in the case of the illuminated lodger just turn the sound down!
But My wife doesn't like my enthusiastic scraping of my plate when finishing up one of her Delicious meals!!


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Feb 2019)

I never realised this even had a name for it, but i too have a hatred for the sound of wine coming out of a bottle. It really annoys me some strange reason


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2019)

I think I have a degree of this; in my office there is an apple cruncher, a crisp cruncher, a habitual throat clearer, a cougher and a sniffer that force me to wear headphones and play loud techno most days.

I asked two workmates how they put up with it and neither had ever noticed any of it.


----------



## Vantage (19 Feb 2019)

I find it's a million times worse after a period of peace and quiet. Some tw*t will drop a pen of open a pack of crisps and guaranteed my ear canals will rumble like an old fashioned metal bin and I'll jump a mile from my seat.


----------



## Lavender Rose (19 Feb 2019)

My dad eats loudly and it makes me rage....BUT then when I give dog a crisp or popcorn and he eats it OMG it is so freaking cute!


----------

